# Example of what a proposal & contract looks like when presented to a GC



## rocksolidmason (Aug 12, 2008)

Aloha All,

This is my first time in this forum! I'm glad this site is here where specialty contractors can brain storm or bounce ideas and get advice from other professionals in their respective fields! I am a mason by trade. My clientele mainly consisted of residential home owners, but I now would like to throw my hat in the ring and start working with GC's on upcoming projects. Can anyone show me an example of a proposal and subcontractor contract that a GC is looking for? Any assistance is greatly appreciated!!:thumbup:


----------



## eekie34 (Jun 14, 2008)

if you can, privately negoitated contracts are the best. GC try to cut your balkls off on pricing, and run you all over the place shopping for the best number a lot of the times. Been there done that. Not worth it fot the most part.


----------



## nromano (Aug 6, 2008)

*Proposal and Contract*

Your proposal should definitely include the following.
1) Arch and date of the drawings that you are bidding
2) Inclusions of the specific work you are going to furnish and install (ie. brick, cmu, anchors, flashing, etc...)
3) Exclusions of work that you are not bidding on. (ie. cast stone, pavers, etc...)
4) The price you are submitting and any alternate pricing for items not that would be a part of your exclusions that your company could do if needed.
5) Valid to date... 30 days. Prices are changing rapidly and you want to be able to requote should the GC take to much time to offer.

As for the contract. The GC should provide one to you. There are many variations and none are the same. There are the standard AIA forms and others that are fair for everyone but my guess is that they will push to use the one they have. This is the tricky part because the terminology is going to favorable to them not the sub. Payment terms... paid if paid is one to watch out for. There are many, many others. You will want to do some research and possible consult with a construction lawyer in your area to better be able to evaluate the risk. They typically don't allow you to make changes to the contract so you may have to submit a rider that amends the contract and terms to at least try and even things out. There are a lot of articles printed on this subject in many of the construction trade mags that you could review for more insight.

There are a lot of things that you will want to brush up on when making this switch. Too many things to discuss here. 

"If its not in writing, it didn't happen"


----------

